# gbgba.126.com links?



## RadioDog (Dec 4, 2002)

Where are the download links in gbgba.126.com? I can see the roms, and I get a download page (I think) but where's the link to the download?

the RadioDog


----------



## Ema Nymton (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmm, I'm getting 403 Forbidden Error. Didn't get that the last time I checked the site, and that was only yesterday. Did mentioning the link here inadvertedly inform some narc to shut that site down?


----------



## Kakarutto (Dec 4, 2002)

Sorry for you guy's,but the link is good and very fast !I'm sure you have the wrong page for download ? But don't talk to much time in this site...is prohibited !


----------



## RadioDog (Dec 4, 2002)

Found the link on the download page... the bugger is hard to find when you don't have the chinese font


----------

